# More Casual Looking Emt Pants/Shoes?



## helicub81 (May 29, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post and i wasn't sure if this was the right place to write... But anyways, I will be taking an emt b course in a couple weeks and im starting to look around for pants and boots.  Are there any pants and boots taht look more casual rather than all rugged and emt like?  The thing is that i'll be taking public transportation and i think it would b kinda wierd if i looked all official even though i'm not emt certified yet.


----------



## EMSLaw (May 29, 2010)

helicub81 said:


> Hi, this is my first post and i wasn't sure if this was the right place to write... But anyways, I will be taking an emt b course in a couple weeks and im starting to look around for pants and boots.  Are there any pants and boots taht look more casual rather than all rugged and emt like?  The thing is that i'll be taking public transportation and i think it would b kinda wierd if i looked all official even though i'm not emt certified yet.



Unless your class tells you otherwise (i.e., it has some sort of uniform that you have to wear to class, instead of just clinicals), you don't need to wear anything special to class.  Jeans and a tee-shirt are fine.


----------



## helicub81 (May 29, 2010)

o my bad, i should have added that the class does require boots and emt pants and a shirt that they provide.


----------



## EMSLaw (May 29, 2010)

helicub81 said:


> o my bad, i should have added that the class does require boots and emt pants and a shirt that they provide.



Then that's what you should wear.  EMT pants are EMT pants - not really much way around it.  At least BDU-style things are urban chic these days.


----------



## MrBrown (May 29, 2010)

Yeah its tough out there in the urban jungle, better be wearing a military style flack jacket and cargo pants as you roll in your SUV


----------



## EMSLaw (May 29, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Yeah its tough out there in the urban jungle, better be wearing a military style flack jacket and cargo pants as you roll in your SUV



Just don't try to sell the poor guy an international orange jumpsuit, Brown.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 29, 2010)

> o my bad, i should have added that the class does require boots and emt pants and a shirt that they provide.



Check to make sure they want you to wear them _to class_.  A lot of those sorts of requirements apply only to the clinicals and you do not want to be the only guy in class wearing that sort of thing.


----------



## MrBrown (May 29, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Just don't try to sell the poor guy an international orange jumpsuit, Brown.



Reckon if he gets an afro and a blue jumpsuit with "PARAMEDIC" on the back in yellow writing, a bit of bling and a giant clock on a chain around his neck it could be just like the seventies all over agian! Just add glass IV bottles and a Lifepak 5 that weighted like fifty kilos

Hey you can't say no to an orange HEMS jumpsuit ....


----------



## helicub81 (May 29, 2010)

so I gather that there is no way around this predicament?


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 29, 2010)

helicub81 said:


> so I gather that there is no way around this predicament?


Why is it a big deal?



> The thing is that i'll be taking public transportation and i think it would b kinda wierd if i looked all official even though i'm not emt certified yet.



Do what I do when I go to work:  change in the bathroom when you get there.  I never go out in public in my flight suit or my scrubs unless I am on duty.


----------



## medichopeful (May 29, 2010)

helicub81 said:


> o my bad, i should have added that the class does require boots and emt pants and a shirt that they provide.



Buy actual EMT pants and boots.  Put them in a bag/suitcase/etc. and just put them on when you get to class (preferably in a private location h34r.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 29, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Yeah its tough out there in the urban jungle, better be wearing a military style flack jacket and cargo pants as you roll in your SUV


 
Not all that funny Mr. Kiwi. 

Some of our big/dangerous city medics do wear body armor though.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 29, 2010)

> Some of our big/dangerous city medics do wear body armor though



I wore a ballistic vest even when working in small towns/rural areas.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 29, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> I wore a ballistic vest even when working in small towns/rural areas.


 
Really? Where at?


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 29, 2010)

Rural Indiana and Illinois.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 29, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Rural Indiana and Illinois.


 
Well I'll be. What was your rational behind that? Unusually high number of shootings? I bet it was real fun to work in.....


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well I'll be. What was your rational behind that? Unusually high number of shootings? I bet it was real fun to work in.....


Ever been around lots of drunk rednecks?  One of the rigs I worked in in NM had a bullet hole in the side of it


----------



## LucidResq (May 29, 2010)

OP - 

Do they specifically state you have to have BDUs or EMT pants? My EMT class just required nice black pants for clinicals - you could even wear slacks if you wanted to. My amusement park gig also doesn't require anything specific.... just nice blue pants. I used to wear EMT pants but was having trouble finding anything comfortable, well-fitting and cheap so I got these. They're meant for school uniforms but who cares, they look good. If only they had more pockets. I like that I can wear them outside of work too.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ever been around lots of drunk rednecks?  One of the rigs I worked in in NM had a bullet hole in the side of it


Pretty much what he said.  Not to mention that my theory was "better safe than sorry".


----------



## MrBrown (May 29, 2010)

We have had crews swung at with axes, had broken arms, black eyes, fractured hands, all sorts.

The union wants ambos to get stab vests but that might take a while.


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 29, 2010)

We had the lights shot off the top of the unit (on West Howard St. in Pontiac, MI, if anyone cares) one cold night back in the 80's. Call was for a cardiac; the house was abandoned and we were targeted as we left. The police told us that it was most likely a rifle that destroyed the rotators over our heads. Yikes... (We now return you to your original thread...)


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 29, 2010)

> on West Howard St. in Pontiac, MI, if anyone cares



I'd rather stroll down the main street of most towns in Afghanistan than walk through Pontiac at night.  I used to live in Waterford or as I described it, "right next door to hell" to borrow the title of a Guns 'n Roses song.


----------



## LucidResq (May 29, 2010)

Just curious... was your vest issued, did you purchase it, or gain it through other employment?


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 29, 2010)

I purchased the highest level of under-clothing vest available and customized it with two "chicken plates".  Those are the titanium plates that go over the center of the chest and back to stop center mass shots from penetrating.  Normally you only see the plate in the front, but I figured since they would be shooting at my back, I probably should cover that side as well.   The ones I had will stop up to a .30 caliber rifle round.


----------



## paradoqs (Jun 10, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Reckon if he gets an afro and a blue jumpsuit with "PARAMEDIC" on the back in yellow writing, a bit of bling and a giant clock on a chain around his neck it could be just like the seventies all over agian! Just add glass IV bottles and a Lifepak 5 that weighted like fifty kilos
> 
> Hey you can't say no to an orange HEMS jumpsuit ....



I love how the jumpsuits look like they have corporate sponsors on them. Like a soccer jersey.


----------



## Rob123 (Jun 10, 2010)

If you insist, try ****ies Dark Navy work pants. They're the same style and color as their EMT pants without the cargo pockets.

I wear them when on standby at community events. Since there's 2 bags full of supplies within a few feet of me, there's no need to carry anything but gloves (in a belt pouch).


----------



## FLEMTP (Jun 10, 2010)

The way I look at it.. the EMT pants and boots are part of the uniform and part of the culture of EMS. If you want to work in EMS, get them, wear them and get used to wearing them. EMS uniforms should NOT be casual. We are professionals, and we should look, dress and act like professionals.

"casual" does not come to mind when I think of EMS.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jun 11, 2010)

Rob123 said:


> I wear them when on standby at community events. Since there's 2 bags full of supplies within a few feet of me, there's no need to carry anything but gloves (in a belt pouch).



Basically, that's what the medics around here wear.  I do occasionally.

If you'll permit me the small bit of whackerism, the Conterra Trauma Pro is kinda neat, and I do have one...

It's one of these:


----------



## DarkStarr (Jun 14, 2010)

5.11


----------



## Scout (Jun 14, 2010)

paradoqs said:


> I love how the jumpsuits look like they have corporate sponsors on them. Like a soccer jersey.




It is, London HEMs is a charity and those suits are about $800 a piece.

You can get boot that look closer to trainers, Magnums?


----------

